# Ben Wallace's weight??



## Gousgounis

I was surfing the nba.com site and I was surprised that they list him 240 lbs while Artest is listed as 246 lbs. Is that correct? Artest looked smaller than him in their brawl........


----------



## Tersk

I doubt that could be correct, I thought Big Ben was at least 260


----------



## Anima

No, that is his rookie season weight. For some reason NBA.com, and other sports sites, don't update players heights and weights after their rookie year.

Ben is at least 260 now.


----------



## HallOfFamer

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> I doubt that could be correct, I thought Big Ben was 320


If he was 320 he'd look like a smalelr version of Oliver Miller.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> If he was 320 he'd look like a smalelr version of Oliver Miller.


Typo


----------



## HallOfFamer

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> 
> 
> Typo


I did too.


----------

